
Utah sends employees to Mexico for lower prescription prices - lando2319
https://news.yahoo.com/utah-sends-employees-mexico-lower-154841040.html
======
eru
It's good that they are finding a way around the legal hurdles. Even if the
real physical activities are rather inefficient, like sending a grandmother
across the border instead of running a proper import business.

But it's of course also silly that those legal hurdles are there in the first
place. Especially for (some part of) the government.

Medical tourism for operations might be next?

------
PeterisP
Duplicate of yesterday's
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22284588](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22284588)

